# Fin Niping



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got back from vacation and my roommates didnt feed them like they were asked. 1 of my fish has a big piece of its tail missing i was wondering if it will grow back.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Most definite it will, the piranha has a amazing healing ability and does so with a pretty good pace about it as well. I have had my fish lose a chunk of every fin and everyone has grown back. Unless it is a major injury where the time will not be given to heal due to the shoal turning on the indivisual fish I have seen some pretty brutal injuries that given time they bounce back from and given time leave no trace to what was once a nasty wound. If it is not past the fin itself and injured the muscle of the tail there is not much you can do but not too worry it is not a big deal IMO.

Now seen your pics you have nothing to worry about at all!!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Most definite it will, the piranha has a amazing healing ability and does so with a pretty good pace about it as well. I have had my fish lose a chunk of every fin and everyone has grown back. Unless it is a major injury where the time will not be given to heal due to the shoal turning on the indivisual fish I have seen some pretty brutal injuries that given time they bounce back from and given time leave no trace to what was once a nasty wound. If it is not past the fin itself and injured the muscle of the tail there is not much you can do but not too worry it is not a big deal IMO.
> 
> Now seen your pics you have nothing to worry about at all!!


I figered as much but wanted to check anyway Thanks RnR


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's fine.

Happened to me a lot when my red bellies were stuck in a 55G. Like RnR said, piranhas have remarkable healing abilities









Give it a week or two and it should be as good as new!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing left to add, but nice looking P's!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just as RnR said
and nice set of p's


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

haha yea man they will grow back for sures. drop some food in there to speed up the process. providing good shelter/guppies will keep them from doing this. i they get bored :] very nice fish indeed.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

my manny was all niped up he healthed up in 2 weeks perfectly new piranha has great healing power


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

iammikeol said:


> haha yea man they will grow back for sures. drop some food in there to speed up the process. providing good shelter/guppies will keep them from doing this. i they get bored :] very nice fish indeed.


i dont necessarly agree. I have had 3 single redbellies from the same parents in a 75gallon planted for a year now and have only had one fin nip throughout this past year.

Bottom Line: Water Quality, Aquascape effect the behavior of the fish.

Either that or my fish either love each other because theyre all siblings


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the tail's will grow back. Since your roommate, didn't feed them. Then there only choice for nutrition is other tankmate's tail's. Alot, of p's in there natural environment. Will only need piece's of fin, to live. Just feed them, like usual. And, if you want, add some aquarium salt. That will speed up the process.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah salt can't hurt but don't add salt if u have live plants


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think this thread is good since it is 2 months old. Update?


----------

